# AZEAL



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

anyone been checking out this NISSAN AZEAL CONCEPT lately? i heard it is going to pack a 2.5L turbocharged engine!!!FWD.(possibly a QR25DET?!). this concept intrigues me. i hope they actually come out with it! anyone agree? it would be a very cool coupe. to bad its fwd. it'd be cool if it were rws or awd.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yup there is a discussion in the NPM general section


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Screw the car, just give me the turbo.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Mark said:


> Screw the car, just give me the turbo.











2.5 FWDers represent.


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

oh really? i thought i searched the general NPM all the way. my bad.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NickZac said:


> 2.5 FWDers represent.



Be nice to be blown with full factory warranty, no?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

*AZEAL LOOKS GREAT!*

Indeed it does. But is there really a market for another sports coupe? Honda's gonna make one. There's the Cobalt and the Scion. The Acura NSX too. Meanwhile, Toyota axed the Celica. Has the whole utility craze ended? I doubt it. I love the car but need 4 doors like most people. When putting out hard earned cash, you must get real at some point. And a 2 door coupe caters to a very limited market. I wanted a MazdaSpeed Miata 2 seater but the Spec V was the reality. And I love it! I wish it were a wagon though, like the Ralliart wagon. Same stunning performance but with the extra storage. Werd!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Mark said:


> Be nice to be blown with full factory warranty, no?


WHat's a warranty?


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

It looks nice and being turbocharged makes it even better. The only thing I hate on it is the grill.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NickZac said:


> WHat's a warranty?



Shhhhhh.....Nissan doesn't know about my car.....yet.


Your mods are still in digital form.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Mark said:


> Shhhhhh.....Nissan doesn't know about my car.....yet.
> 
> 
> Your mods are still in digital form.


Or are they...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1900 said:


> It looks nice and being turbocharged makes it even better. The only thing I hate on it is the grill.



It appears the AZEAL and SPORT may be two different cars... maybe not different platforms, but the design styling is different. I could see the AZEAL as the entry level economy class and the SPORT a mid priced sport compact.

Either way you look at it this is probably the end of the line for the SENTRA moniker.


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

i do believe ur right. but i think it'll be a good replacement.and im pretty sure they'll make a four door version as well. and keep in mind that its still in concept mode. so i bet they'll take off the 19 inch rims and a couple other things. maybe even change the grill a bit
i like the fog lights though they look wicked bad ass!!!


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

i will say this bout a sentra though. those lil things can take a beating and ask for more, and they'll still keep running! outa all these years of driving my b14 the only bad thing i can really say bout it is that someitmes it gets a little snug in there for my 6'3" frame lol. its ok though just put the seat all the way back and im good for a while. whats everyones thoughts on this "AZEAL"...YAY or NAY?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the Azeal front end looks nice...I like the car...but I kinda prefer the Sports version better...more utility....plus it would probably be a 4 door too. Just put that panorama roof on the Sport, add 2 more doors, and sign me up!


----------

